# Pritchard seen with ex hawaiian blazer dancer



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

I was just at Oba in the Pearl and saw Pritchard smooching it up with the just retired blazer dancer. forget her name from hawaii. Wow I would never have guessed!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sleazy, sordid and scandalous.

Pretty clear Pritchard doesn't have the restraint and moral turpitude required by the local media for anyone associated with the Blazers.

Good thing Allen has time to replace him before the draft.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Could someone post a photo of the dancer, please.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hobbes said:


> All the cheerleaders come out for smooches!!


barfo


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Why even post stuff like this? Leave a man's personal life alone and off the net unless it has some newsworthy purpose.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

If if is a former dancer, I don't think it is against team policies or rules. Maybe it was an "exit interview" if you know what I mean. By the way when did this website turn into the National Enquirer?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Nate McVillain said:


> Why even post stuff like this? Leave a man's personal life alone and off the net unless it has some newsworthy purpose.


QFT


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I dunno. We certainly don't have a "right to know" about his private life, but on the other hand seeing him smooching with cheerleaders in the Pearl is not exactly the same as peeking in his bedroom. One doesn't go to Oba for anonymity. 

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ex Hawaiian aye? I guess she must not have liked Hawaii.:biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

barfo said:


> I dunno. We certainly don't have a "right to know" about his private life, but on the other hand seeing him smooching with cheerleaders in the Pearl is not exactly the same as peeking in his bedroom. One doesn't go to Oba for anonymity.
> 
> barfo


Should he have to seek anonymity to date? It's not like he is dating Darius. So many Blazer fans wanted a GM who lived in Portland, was it just so we could keep tabs on him?

I am not saying this is the worst thing in the world, just that we as a society we get a little carried away with knowing everything about someone’s life if they are in the public eye. If there was something relevant to his job or even his trustworthiness I would have no problem at all, but this was just a post about a man's personal life.

I admitt that I do it too sometimes, it's fun to talk about all facets of someones life. If KP had mentioned that he was dating an ex-Blazer dancer in an article or something like that, than the topic would be fair game. But...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> he is dating Darius.


Good god! I can't wait to see what Canzano has to say about this!

Do you think it is true love? Did Darius used to be Hawaiian?

barfo


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

barfo said:


> Good god! I can't wait to see what Canzano has to say about this!
> 
> Do you think it is true love? Did Darius used to be Hawaiian?
> 
> barfo


I just busted a gut:lol: 
:cheers:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Not that hard to figure out who the dancer was: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=dancer+hawaii+site:nba.com/blazers

But as others have said, does this really matter? Let's leave the man's interests alone. 



barfo said:


> Good god! I can't wait to see what Canzano has to say about this!
> 
> Do you think it is true love? Did Darius used to be Hawaiian?
> 
> barfo


:lol:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Agree with the poster who said leave his personal life alone. Give me a break.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

For some reason she reminds me a bit of Scottie Pippen....










barfo


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh gosh, I definitely regret starting this thread. But just to let you all know, I was not trying to start a flame war or invade Kevin's privacy. I could care less who he dates. I'm not one that keeps tabs on celebrities and such, who cares. In fact, I'd rather someone like him date someone young and HOT, haha. I'm all for whatever makes a person happy. I just thought it would be a fun and interesting tidbit. They both seem like really nice people. But like another poster mentioned, if you're out doing PDA at a popular restaurant in the Pearl on a saturday night, people might take notice, he he.

Okay maybe this thread should be deleted now, don't want to get him in trouble, I think Pritchard is one of the best things about the Blazer franchise.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Pritchard's personal life is certainly his own business, but I've never understood people who go to public places to "smooch." Hollywood starlets and models do it, but I would expect Pritchard to have a little more class.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Sleazy, sordid and scandalous.
> 
> Pretty clear Pritchard doesn't have the restraint and moral turpitude required by the local media for anyone associated with the Blazers.
> 
> Good thing Allen has time to replace him before the draft.


I understand the (sarcastic) point you're trying to make, but could you at least take the effort to make it a good comparison?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Way to go Pritch, get your swerve on.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I appreciate the information. For me, it's always interesting to hear about players or management spotted at local establishments . . . that's part of what chat boards are all about.

Pritchard hanging out at a trendy bar in the pearl district with an ex-blazer dancer is pretty cool in my book . . . that's my kind of GM . . . that is as long as he puts together a winning ball club . . .


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I didn't think it was bad to post this - I thought he was posting so we could all give KP a virtual high five.

Is there any reason NOT to build an altar to that guy?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Lmao


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't care who dates whom, including Pritchard, Miles or for that matter Paul Allen, but must heterosexuals flaunt it by smooching in public? Not everyone wants to be exposed to this sort of thing.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

crandc said:


> I don't care who dates whom, including Pritchard, Miles or for that matter Paul Allen, but must heterosexuals flaunt it by smooching in public? Not everyone wants to be exposed to this sort of thing.


Completely agree, but that behavior isn't limited to heterosexuals. Might be much more prevalent in heteros, but I don't have any idea of the percentages.

barfo


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> I don't care who dates whom, including Pritchard, Miles or for that matter Paul Allen, but must heterosexuals flaunt it by smooching in public? Not everyone wants to be exposed to this sort of thing.


I have to confess, I generally enjoy watching public smooching, provided _my_ personal lines of decency aren't crossed -- both parties seem to be having fun (no one's being forced, etc.), they're not intentionally trying to gross people out (pawing or licking each other or otherwise "putting on a show), and there's some level of innocence to it.

This is especially true for me when there's some element of risk involved, say with homosexual couples (male or female), couples who are mixed racially, etc. Heck, that's even true for me if all they're risking is getting wet -- I saw a couple kissing goodbye to each other the other day, neither with any decent rain gear, and it was pouring all around them.

I applaud (generally not literally) whenever I get the sense that sincere affection is briefly winning out against things like: good judgement or common sense (such as with the rain); fear of public condemnation; or whatever else.

I _do_ very much get that there's a heterosexual privilege (and others) at play in all this and that saddens me, but I don't think the answer is for everyone to get more constrained. This world is grim enough as it is.

EDIT: and speaking of, for those who've not seen this, it's worth a viewing -- and I don't even think there's kissing involved. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr3x_RRJdd4


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ex-Hawaiian? What is she now?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I think Crandc was getting in a humorous barb aimed at intolerance of some heterosexuals; it's surprising that Barfo, easily the funniest guy on the board , seemed to have missed the humor. Or maybe Barfo's reply was so cleverly funny that I missed his humor?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

crandc said:


> I don't care who dates whom, including Pritchard, Miles or for that matter Paul Allen, but must heterosexuals flaunt it by smooching in public? Not everyone wants to be exposed to this sort of thing.


Wow. What a lame post.

Yeah, it's ONLY hetero couples who make out in public.  (I lived in San francisco for 3 years...i can assure you that's not the case.)


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ukrainefan said:


> I think Crandc was getting in a humorous barb aimed at intolerance of some heterosexuals; it's surprising that Barfo, easily the funniest guy on the board , seemed to have missed the humor. Or maybe Barfo's reply was so cleverly funny that I missed his humor?


Actually, I'm pretty good at missing other people's humor. Not sure why that is, precisely. Possibly I expect everyone else to be the straight man. 

I guess I should have known not to expect that from crandc.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I wonder if Pritchard's wife and kids read the board.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I wonder if Pritchard's wife and kids read the board.


Does he have a wife and kids?

If so, perhaps he might want to look up "discretion" in his dictionary.
Either that, or the initial report here was a false sighting, in which case the wife and kids have nothing to worry about. As long as they know where he was that night...

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I wonder if Pritchard's wife and kids read the board.


All I've ever heard about KP is that he's single and has no kids. Unless he's not honest about that on the air, to keep a secret.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just wondering how credible the initial post is/was. And...

...who cares?

PBF


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> I think Crandc was getting in a humorous barb aimed at intolerance of some heterosexuals; it's surprising that Barfo, easily the funniest guy on the board , seemed to have missed the humor. Or maybe Barfo's reply was so cleverly funny that I missed his humor?


Thank you, Ukrainefan, for being the only one on the board to get it!:clap:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

crandc said:


> Thank you, Ukrainefan, for being the only one on the board to get it!:clap:


I got it, too, crandc. Thought it was cleverly funny of you. :clap:

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Until the day KP starts to make negative news (which I do not consider this it, and it dramatically embarrases the franchise like so many of our players).... he will always have the benefit of the doubt with me. He has done nothing wrong here IMHO

This is his personal life and if he wants to date some lady he can of course....

The Blazer dancers in my opinion have always been a class act. Marlene has been a dancer for many years. She always seemed to potrait her self with class on the court, just like the others. Dee Dee Andersen is an excellant coach for them and has very high standards. I am not sure she is still there though.

Just remember Dan Dickau married one of the ladies too... Heather I believe...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> All I've ever heard about KP is that he's single and has no kids. Unless he's not honest about that on the air, to keep a secret.


Nope, he's married with a boy and girl.

I've heard him talk about going to his sons basketball games on the air.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Until the day KP starts to make negative news (which I do not consider this it, and it dramatically embarrases the franchise like so many of our players).... he will always have the benefit of the doubt with me. He has done nothing wrong here IMHO
> 
> This is his personal life and if he wants to date some lady he can of course....
> 
> ...



Dee Dee's still there.

Dickau didn't really marry a Blazerdancer. They had been dating since high school.

I'm not sure about the Blazers, but most pro sports teams have a policy against players dating dancers.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Dumbest ... thread ... ever

-Pop


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You want me to pass him a note during gym class and have him check YES if it's true. Please end this stupid thread!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd hit it.










Props to KP!


----------

